
About Apple deleting Gmail messages - randomname2
http://scripting.com/2015/07/24/quickFollowupReGmailProblem.html#aATPTP
======
s_kilk
Sounds like a rather awful bug on Apples side, or at least a gap in their
reasoning about logins to third-party services.

I'm not sure why the OP reaches for the tin-foil hat towards the end. If the
gmail messages that are being deleted are actual (or borderline) spam, and
don't reflect a systemic targeting of messages originating from google, then
it seems a bit crazy to claim there's a conspiracy going on.

~~~
davewiner
I am the OP.

In some cases the messages they've deleted have been important real emails.
Not spam.

Also you're being a little dramatic in characterizing my comments. You might
want to temper that, esp when you're accusing someone else of doing what you
are yourself doing. ;-)

~~~
s_kilk
>> Also you're being a little dramatic in characterizing my comments. You
might want to temper that, esp when you're accusing someone else of doing what
you are yourself doing. ;-)

Fair enough :)

I didn't mean to cause offense, but to be fair the following passage:

>>>> Could it possibly be that Apple doesn't like the fact that I use GMail?
Could this be marketing? A feature, not a bug?

... reads as quite paranoid. Without strong evidence of a conspiracy I'd be
inclined to believe this is not a deliberate and malicious act by Apple
against the user, but simply low-quality software engineering.

Also, thanks for the links to the TSR Wars, that was some good reading!

~~~
davewiner
And when it comes to security, paranoid is the right approach.

As for how it "reads" to you -- that has more to do with you than me. ;-)

~~~
s_kilk
Quite true, on both counts :)

------
mattkrea
I am putting my money on the author clicking through the popup on OS X after
you login to Gmail.com offering to keep the credentials and use them within
the OS. I'll try to find a copy of this screen. IIRC it is clearly different
from just Safari saving passwords but it's highly likely that people will
click through it.

Edit: here is the screen I am referring to:
[http://photos2.appleinsidercdn.com/MLSafari2.030512.png](http://photos2.appleinsidercdn.com/MLSafari2.030512.png)

~~~
spankalee
Wait, so Safari recognizes when you log into Gmail and vaguely offers to let
you use Apple Mail instead, which has a history of not working well with
Gmail's label and archive system? That's kind of fucked up.

~~~
mattkrea
It does indeed. And aside from a few less-than-sane defaults I haven't had any
issues with Mail and our Google Apps account at work (though I don't add
accounts this way).

------
fit2rule
This is disturbing behaviour on the part of Apple, and I concur that there are
serious issues with how intrusive both iOS and OSX are when it comes to
accessing accounts and sharing details from one host to another - it seems
like Apple are trying to excel at doing their customers a favor by passing
these credentials between machines, but it creates more of a headache - and
potential security risk - than it should.

I long for the days when sensible principles governed the implementation of
these kinds of features - as it stands, as an Apple customer, I have no idea
how far and wide my keychain has been dispersed around the Apple universe.
Very disturbing indeed.

------
Bahamut
OT, but if the OP doesn't like getting notifications on stuff on the Apple
Watch, he/she can go into the Apple Watch app on the iPhone and turn off any
that get annoying. Turning off email notifications was the first to happen for
me :) .

------
soapdog
Heck, what I am posting is unrelated to the specific thread but every time I
enter scripting.com and read some Dave Winer post I remember why I miss
Userland Frontier. Wonderful piece of tech, my first exposure to RSS and XML-
RPC and a wonderful world of interoperability which we basically lost now with
mobile being ruled by proprietary silos and secret APIs.

------
abrowne
My Mac is only connected to Gmail to sync contacts, but when I authenticate
with Google, mail is in the list of permissions. Now I'm worried this could
happen to me, even though I don't have mail checked.

------
davewiner
Here's another disturbing story about Apple's attitude about security, from
2007.

[http://scripting.com/stories/2007/12/22/macsAreEvenMoreExpen...](http://scripting.com/stories/2007/12/22/macsAreEvenMoreExpensiveTh.html)

------
robg
Any one else seeing Chrome increasingly become more unstable on iOS?

~~~
davewiner
Yes. I've written a lot about it on my blog.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ascripting.com+google+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ascripting.com+google+chrome&oq=site%3Ascripting.com+google+chrome&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.5063j1j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8)

